# PS1 Medium Suede



## Snowmin

Hi All,

So after a lot of deliberating I’ve decided to head for PS1 Medium in Suede. However I’ve seen all sorts of complaints about suede (colour coming off, how you can’t wash/clean it, etc). So I was wondering what people did to keep their suede in condition? I’ve never owned a suede bag, and I’m considering a dark colour as well. I love the muted colour and sheen of suede, but I’ve seen so many regrets from others! Advice gratefully accepted.


----------



## IntheOcean

I would recommend using protective spray for suede (it has to say 'suede' on the bottle, not leather!) Other than that, I think suede is quite a delicate material and there isn't really anything you can do to clean and restore it to its original state once it gets dirty and/or shows signs of wear.

I wouldn't recommend wearing suede bags, even in dark colors, when it's raining or snowing. But please note that I'm not an expert on this by any means. I have one bag that has some suede detail and that is the part that got rubbed off the first. It's black, though, so it doesn't get particularly dirty. And then my suede PS1 - it's in the color Navy, I bought it preloved, and, frankly, I think it held up pretty well. I can't say it looks worse than preloved leather PS1 that have seen about the same level of usage. Also, I think it's worth noting that PS1 bags aren't really known for being tough cookies that can survive anything. From my experience, that is. Both suede and leather ones. 

ETA: check out posts on this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-care-and-maintenance-thread.673872/page-21


----------



## Snowmin

IntheOcean said:


> I think it's worth noting that PS1 bags aren't really known for being tough cookies that can survive anything. From my experience, that is. Both suede and leather ones.
> 
> ETA: check out posts on this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/proenza-schouler-care-and-maintenance-thread.673872/page-21



Thank you! I appreciate you taking the time to explain and give photo.


----------



## IntheOcean

Snowmin said:


> Thank you! I appreciate you taking the time to explain and give photo.


You're welcome!


----------



## Greenredapple

Snowmin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So after a lot of deliberating I’ve decided to head for PS1 Medium in Suede. However I’ve seen all sorts of complaints about suede (colour coming off, how you can’t wash/clean it, etc). So I was wondering what people did to keep their suede in condition? I’ve never owned a suede bag, and I’m considering a dark colour as well. I love the muted colour and sheen of suede, but I’ve seen so many regrets from others! Advice gratefully accepted.



So I'm basically a month late with my reply. I find navy, black and brown suede fairly easy to maintain. I mainly use Saphir and Collonil products to condition and protect my bags. Both brands offer colour Spray conditioners that can lightly "recolour" faded parts. 

Here is my navy ps1. I bought it preowned and the top part had lightly faded so I sprayed mine with tinted conditioner and then finished it with a protective spray.


----------



## Snowmin

Greenredapple said:


> So I'm basically a month late with my reply. I find navy, black and brown suede fairly easy to maintain. I mainly use Saphir and Collonil products to condition and protect my bags. Both brands offer colour Spray conditioners that can lightly "recolour" faded parts.
> 
> Here is my navy ps1. I bought it preowned and the top part had lightly faded so I sprayed mine with tinted conditioner and then finished it with a protective spray.




Thank you so much for taking the time to reply! I appreciate you taking the photo too!


----------

